# Maltese/mixes in a good private shelter in Northern California



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I might be interested in one myself, though I don't know if I am quite ready.

Anyway, there's an adult male, and a probably unrelated coincidence, an adult female and several maltese/poodle mix pups at PetsNPals in Lathrop, CA (between Sacramento and Stockton). This is a good private shelter so the dogs are not truly in need of being "rescued" from the shelter. But here is a chance if someone wants to give a new home to a little white or partly-white dog that needs one! 

http://www.petsnpals.org/pnpdogs.html










































ETA: Oh, and I just noticed this guy, supposedly a poodle mix - look Maltese to you?


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

QUOTE (mss @ Jul 28 2009, 05:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=810881


> I might be interested in one myself, though I don't know if I am quite ready.
> 
> Anyway, there's an adult male, and a probably unrelated coincidence, an adult female and several maltese/poodle mix pups at PetsNPals in Lathrop, CA (between Sacramento and Stockton). This is a good private shelter so the dogs are not truly in need of being "rescued" from the shelter. But here is a chance if someone wants to give a new home to a little white or partly-white dog that needs one!
> 
> ...


 Oh, look at those precious faces!! I am so glad they are in a good place now, but praying they each find their furever homes really soon! Thank you for posting, and if you decide to adopt, be sure to post lots of pictures. The "before and after's" are always so amazing!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Walter and Jasper look Maltese. They won't last. Surely there are lots of people wanting dogs like these. Thanks for the post.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I do hope they find homes soon! But the Stockton area has been hard hit by the economic turndown, foreclosures and such.

I probably would want another female, but Sweetheart looks large - though maybe it's just the perspective.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Well, they do seem to be "disappearing" fast! Two already, the mom and the apricot little boy (terribly cute). :two thumbs up:

ETA: Yay, another puppy adopted! :biggrin: 

If it's anyone who visits this board, I hope they will let us know!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

It looks like the mixed breed mom and pups have all been adopted. I thought Jasper had been, but his picture is back up again.

So the purebred-looking adult MALES haven't got homes yet.


----------

